# Dejar libre lo que más amas



## lelelib

Hola a tod@s 
necesito que alguien me ayude a traducir una frase de español a latín.  La frase es la siguiente " Dejar libre lo que más amas". El contexto se refiere a mis hijos. Quiero reflejar lo que significa ser madre; hay que dejar libres a las personas que más amas, tus hijos. 
Las traducciones que encuentro no me parecen fiables. Agradecería que me ayudaran. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Scholiast

Et 'Hola' tibi quoque, lelelib, ad Forum Latinum bene venisti!

Particularly interesting, this one, because the usual classical Latin for 'children' is _liberi_, that is, 'the free ones'—in a Roman household there were often offspring of a (free) male father and a slave-woman, who would grow up as slaves themselves unless the father formally acknowledged paternity, through a naming-ritual about a week after birth, in which the baby, laid on the floor of the house, was literally picked up by the father, and announced to the family and others as his legitimate son or daughter.

So...

_liberos patere liberos esse_​
is one possibility. But like Spanish, Latin distinguishes between singular and plural verbs, so you might prefer...

_liberos patimini liberos esse_ (this is plural, addressed to both parents, or to the world at large).​And if you want to avoid the ambiguity of this (for it could be understood to mean 'Let children be children'), you could go for...

_filios patere liberos esse.
_​This does not exhaust the possibilities, but I have scribbled already enough for you to consider.

All best wishes—and I endorse wholly the sentiment.

Σ

​


----------



## lelelib

Muchas gracias por la respuesta, es muy interesante, pero me gustaría una traducción más literal, " dejar libre lo que más amas" ; sólo eso, sin hacer referencia a hijos ni a niños ni a familia. No se si es posible. Gracias por su aportación Scholiast  Un saludo


----------



## lelelib

Muchas gracias por la respuesta, es muy interesante, pero necesitaría una traducción mas literal; "Dejar libre  lo que más amas" sin más, sin hacer referencia a hijos ni a padres.
La traducción más fílmica: "Liberum relinquam maxime qui amor".
Agradecería que alguien pudiera confirmar la otra. Muchas gracias Scholiast .


----------



## Scholiast

Refreshed Greetings:



lelelib said:


> pero necesitaría una traducción mas literal; "Dejar libre lo que más amas"



In that case...

quos maxime diligis (/ diligitis), eos liberos esse patere (/ patimini).​
Σ


----------



## lelelib

Entonces "Liberum relinquam maxime qui amor" ¿no es válido?

Es que cuando traduzco "quos amas, eos liberos esse patere/patiamini" me da un resultado diferente a lo que busco. 
¿Es la traducción más apropiada'


----------



## Scholiast

Greetings once more.



lelelib said:


> Liberum relinquam maxime qui amor



This makes no grammatical sense.

You could conceivably run with...

_liberum relinque quem maxime amas_​But the plural

_liberos relinque quos maxime amas_​
is preferable, because it is less gender-specific (as in Romance legacy languages, the masculine [plural] covers male and female).

_diligere_ is in some ways preferable to _amare_ in this kind of context. _quem di diligunt..._ ('Whom the gods love...'), as it is 'love' in a dispassionate, non-erotic, way.

Σ


----------



## lelelib

Y, de estas traducciones, ¿cuál es la frase que más se aproxima a mi frase?

1- Dimittere quod ames maxime

2- Fusce sit liberum, quod amas maxime

3- Liberos Relinque Quos maxime Amas (esta es la que usted propone)

Cual es la mejor exacta?

Miles de gracias


----------



## Scholiast

Saludos once more.



lelelib said:


> 1- Dimittere quod ames maxime
> 
> 2- Fusce sit liberum, quod amas maxime
> 
> 3- Liberos Relinque Quos maxime Amas (esta es la que usted propone)



Of these, only # 3 is grammatical. Also, _dimittere_ has inappropriate nuances ('send away', 'get rid of', rather then 'release'), and the subjunctive mood of _ames_ makes the clause mean 'get rid of whatever you most love'; and in # 2 I have no idea what 'Fusce' is trying to say. Also, the neuter gender of _liberum...quod..._ is completely wrong for 'children'.

Σ


----------



## lelelib

Entonces la correcta sería " Liberos Relinque quos maxime amas", ¿verdad?


----------



## Scholiast

@lelelib # 10, with apologies for the delay in replying.


lelelib said:


> Liberos Relinque quos maxime amas


Yes, this is syntactically correct. The only (tiny) problem is that it is ambiguous whether _liberos_ is a noun or an adjective, and could be understood either (a) as:
'Leave free those whom you most love'
or (b) as:
'Leave alone the children you most love'

The ambiguity may suit your purposes. If you want to avoid it, however, a minor modification could be:

_dilectos liberos [esse] sine._
['Allow your beloved to be free']

To be honest, I am not sure (from your # 4 here) whether you want a reference specifically to children or not—I can for most purposes read Spanish, but sometimes get my wires crossed!

Σ


----------

